# Spfs (skateboard pickle fork shooter) pop a quarter up .. then hit it in the air after a quick reload ...



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

So much fun shooting  Spfs (skateboard pickle fork shooter) 




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

you sir are just so amazingly talented


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Tag said:


> you sir are just so amazingly talented


Lol thank you my friend  .. highly appreciated .. but I am just the average bear .. thank you kindly for the compliment though pal ! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Seeing is believing  amazing!!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow! Fantastic shootn buddy!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Joey and several others on this Forum that are extremely accurate, yet they are the most humble people I know of. When I threw darts there was always that certain group that if they beat you, they strutted their stuff. Now on the other hand, if they lost, get the crying towel out I think Im realizing it’s not only the slingshot that attracts new members, it’s all of you amazing members❤


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Mr Brooks said:


> Seeing is believing  amazing!!


Thank you very much Brooks  u the man bro !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> Wow! Fantastic shootn buddy!


Thank you my friend  glad u got a kick out of it buddy!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Tag said:


> Joey and several others on this Forum that are extremely accurate, yet they are the most humble people I know of. When I threw darts there was always that certain group that if they beat you, they strutted their stuff. Now on the other hand, if they lost, get the crying towel out I think Im realizing it's not only the slingshot that attracts new members, it's all of you amazing members


Wow really kind words my friend ... means alot .. I am glad I am thought of like this ... I would never claim to be a great shot .. just love to shoot .. and happy to hit the target once in a while lol .. ya people like that ruin things for me ... I always found more of a lesson in losing than winning ... to me it's all about learning.. that's the real winning... your a great guy I can tell .. plz tell max hello for me 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

That was freakin amazing bro! I replayed that video 5 times and every single time after the first shot I'm like........????......after the second shot and hearing the zing from the ammo hitting the quarter I'm like...????! What kind of ammo were you using bro?


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Covert5 said:


> That was freakin amazing bro! I replayed that video 5 times and every single time after the first shot I'm like..............after the second shot and hearing the zing from the ammo hitting the quarter I'm like...! What kind of ammo were you using bro?


Thank you bro !! I am glad you enjoyed it!!! .. I was using marbles for this shot my friend 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Yowza. Sir, are you the shooter that holds the ammo and not the pouch?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Mojave Mo said:


> Yowza. Sir, are you the shooter that holds the ammo and not the pouch?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Hello .. yes sir I am  .. I do also hold the pouch at times also !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## toygun (May 16, 2018)

:bowdown:


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

toygun said:


> :bowdown:


Thanks pal !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

